

Quadrant - a new software development methodology for the 21st century - hoodoof
http://quadrant.tumblr.com

======
antonwinter
We started using the quadrant at our work. its hard to identify what exactly
it brings to the process, BUT it does seem to be helping. In particular I
enjoy the staredowns. I won so many of them till I lost my voice from yelling
loudly in the meetings. I ended up getting one of those canned air horns, now
im back on top when we go into staredown mode. cant wait for this methodology
to be widely adopted.

------
hoodoof
Hello I and a friend are the authors of the new Quadrant software development
methodology. We are very keen to receive your ideas on what we can add to
Quadrant as we feel it has the power to transform modern software development.
If you have any ideas for new features for quadrant please post them to this
HN thread.

------
kissmd
nonono... this is real! i've worked over a year with this methodology. the
biggest problem we had: we were a team of 5 developers and the room had only
four corners! a real shame...

can anyone suggest a solution for this, pls?

------
turingbook
A joke?

